# Hep C



## starfarer (Sep 14, 2017)

Yesterday went to get my first script of HARVONI, got told that without the government subsidy (Australia) it twenty six thousand dollars a MONTH. which made me think...... what happens to you Americans who have to pay for medicine?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)

for homeless/poor people, well, we basically just kinda die. 

kidding aside, its a real shit show. glad you are able to get well though thats whats up! i wasnt aware of the healthcare system in australia.


----------



## starfarer (Sep 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> for homeless/poor people, well, we basically just kinda die.
> 
> kidding aside, its a real shit show. glad you are able to get well though thats whats up! i wasnt aware of the healthcare system in australia.


fucking hell they dont treat you ? i pay six dollars a month and the government subisidises the rest of teh twenty six thousand!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)

starfarer said:


> fucking hell they dont treat you ? i pay six dollars a month and the government subisidises the rest of teh twenty six thousand!



well yes there is treatment but its nowhere near 6 bucks a month, wow man germany is doing awesome for healthcare man thats great! yea for 6 bucks a month you wont get anything in the states.


----------



## Tude (Sep 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> well yes there is treatment but its nowhere near 6 bucks a month, wow man germany is doing awesome for healthcare man thats great! yea for 6 bucks a month you wont get anything in the states.



wow! Yeah - the last I knew - and I know several people who have completed the treatment - or had to drop because of lack of insurance (the one guy went to a VA hospital - it was like @ $100,000 more or less.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 14, 2017)

Tude said:


> wow! Yeah - the last I knew - and I know several people who have completed the treatment - or had to drop because of lack of insurance (the one guy went to a VA hospital - it was like @ $100,000 more or less.



yea the interferon a friend of mine was put on recently is just ridiculously expensive. health care in the states is a joke. i havnt had any kind of health care since i was 15 or so and still under my moms insurance, every job ive had since has either not offered or has been cash, which is fine but it sure makes some things a real pain to get taken care of when they need to. ive had to have 3 teeth pulled over the past few years and im sure if i even had basic healthcare it would of been alot less expensive.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 14, 2017)

I got it from tattoos in 2012 routine visit to hospital checkup . Contracted genotype 3-1 . I was put on copefus and interferon and cleared it in two weeks bit then again my levels were way low. That 6 months of pills and injections about fucking killed me I lost 30lbs and was sick 4 days a week . Smiles as I smoked me some killer bud the whole time



Note the drug manfg let me have mine for free as it was a trial .


----------



## Tude (Sep 16, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> I got it from tattoos in 2012 routine visit to hospital checkup . Contracted genotype 3-1 . I was put on copefus and interferon and cleared it in two weeks bit then again my levels were way low. That 6 months of pills and injections about fucking killed me I lost 30lbs and was sick 4 days a week . Smiles as I smoked me some killer bud the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> Note the drug manfg let me have mine for free as it was a trial .



wow - I ride the bus in the morning with a freaking feisty 73 yr old who claims she got hep c from getting a spur of the moment tat at a bar years ago (had to have been mid 1970's) that Ive been to and the duress she undertook long ago to cure the hep. 

I have a couple guys talking about not having money for treatment in another group atm as well. Expensive


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 16, 2017)

Tude said:


> wow - I ride the bus in the morning with a freaking feisty 73 yr old who claims she got hep c from getting a spur of the moment tat at a bar years ago (had to have been mid 1970's) that Ive been to and the duress she undertook long ago to cure the hep.
> 
> I have a couple guys talking about not having money for treatment in another group atm as well. Expensive


Good morning Tude , yes the treatment is expensive . The side affects are not to good allot of people will say tattoos to mask the sharing of needles to not be brought up. I did both but was clean and still am. I know where I got mine because the place I got my tattoos at ar time was less than stellar . 

I no longer even have it but I'm worried the long term from medicine would probably be worse than the hep all around . I show no side affects other than a strong urge to whip super mans ass all the time .


----------



## Journals (Sep 18, 2017)

SWIM would smoke less, drink less, use cbd, eat healthy, that means vegetables not fucking pizza with mushrooms... also excercise, meditate and general well being keeps them from fatigue and liver failure being to extreme


----------

